# Old Gold Rescues



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookng at the sweet old gold faces on the thread "SC...rescues" just leaves me speechless. I am sure, sometimes, there is a reasonable explanation......an elderly owner (with no relatives or friends) died leaving a much loved Golden behind...

But, more likely, it is a story like I heard the other day through my work. I went to a home that had a very old, uncared for (skin condition, bad odor, incontinent) shitzu/poo type dog. 
The 18 year old girl who I was visiting asked me if I "knew anyone" who wanted a dog. I asked the particulars. First she said the dog had been left there by her mom's boyfriend and not taken by the owner when they had broken up. I was somewhat sympathetic to their plight until I learned it was 13 YEARS ago.
The teen proceeded to say the reason they didn't want it anymore was basically because it was old and sick. She said they had called the animal shelter and were basically told that no one would adopt the dog. I referred to shitzu and poodle rescues.
Sad sad sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is beyond Sad. The two Seniors in the Greenville SC Animal Services were owner surrenders-the family was moving and couldn't take them with them.

Almost all the GR Rescues have had so many Seniors come in this year-a few have been to life style changes of the family, health reasons, but so many of them have been dumped at shelters.

If you look at different GR Rescue Websites, you will see that all of them have a least two, three, if not more available for adoption. 

I've lost count the number of Seniors CFGRR has taken in this year. NRGRR has one currently that is 13.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel so sorry for these poor animals, suddenly being dumped in a strange, noisy, crowded and frightening place. Even if the reason is legitimate, the impact on the animals must be awful. My daughter volunteers at a no-kill animal shelter, and she has spent a lot of time working with dogs too scared to move. One of her successes is a dog named Pepper. He has now, after several weeks, been moved into a 'cottage' with several other dogs. When he first arrived (along with a female dog and their newborn puppies), he wouldn't even move. She had to carry him out of his kennel to walk him. 

Those that end up in foster homes are so fortunate. Shelters are scary places, especially for the seniors.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

All four of my goldens have been older to senior rescues. The last two (including copper) came from a kill shelter when a lady there called me.

I've always chosen to take the ones no one else wants and that generally means older. I've lost them in 8 months, 16 months, 2 years 4 months and have had Mr. Miracle Copper for 5 years 10 months! I just don't believe I will pick a senior next time. I know I should, but I can't stand losing them or seeing them age so quickly. I'll get a shelter dog or find one, but I think it will be younger.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> All four of my goldens have been older to senior rescues. The last two (including copper) came from a kill shelter when a lady there called me.
> 
> I've always chosen to take the ones no one else wants and that generally means older. I've lost them in 8 months, 16 months, 2 years 4 months and have had Mr. Miracle Copper for 5 years 10 months! I just don't believe I will pick a senior next time. I know I should, but I can't stand losing them or seeing them age so quickly. I'll get a shelter dog or find one, but I think it will be younger.


Bless you for the ones you've given love and a caring home to,


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I, too, noticed how many older dogs were ending up in the rescues and I felt so bad for them. So when we lost our 12 year old girl Cobey in January, it was a "no brainer" that we would adopt another senior. And we ended up with TWO in less than a month. See my other posts for their stories and pictures. I think we will always adopt the old gold - they are the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless you!*

God Bless You!!

So sorry for your loss of Cobey and God Bless you for adopting two Seniors!!

*Here is Starfire5's link to who she adopted!!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=81989&highlight=Starfire5*


----------

